# Narrow/Needle Leaf Java Fern



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Is there a difference between the two names? Some sites claim there is a difference between needle leaf and narrow leaf, as in they are two different plants. 

Any truth to this?


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

Kamon said:


> Is there a difference between the two names? Some sites claim there is a difference between needle leaf and narrow leaf, as in they are two different plants.
> 
> Any truth to this?


Well, there is Philipine Java, which is sometime called Narrow Leaf Java. It makes a nice rosette.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 6, 2008)

Narrow/needle I think are the same. They both have skinny leaves. Philippine java (imo) is smaller than regular java fern. The Philippine Java I've had for 3 years now is only 8 inches tall. This might be because my tank is no co2 and low tech low light. I've never seen a regular Java fern in person, but from online and books I've read that it grows alot taller than 8 inches.


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

How large are the leaves on Phillipine Java Fern?


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

The reason I'm asking about the different ferns is because I'm trying to find a "fern-like" plant that can grow very bushy to to hide the base of a driftwood hardscape. And I'm trying to find a plant that will stay relatively short, which is hard to do for a 10gal.


----------

